# Anybody own one of these?



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm sick of not getting my achors to set the first, or secound time I try to set my boat. Currently I use two mushroom anchors, 15lbs each, to try and hold my 20 ft pontoon in place on the Big O. Works ok, as long as the water isn't up, but what a hassle running all over the boat to get them thrown out right , and then everytime I move I've got to lug them both in.
From what i"ve read, I'm leaning toward a Richter Anchor, probably the 25lbr. Anyone have any experience with one?

Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep best anchor for river fishing holds in high current will have some problems on a pea gravel bottom but I just let more rope out so it will hook up, have a foot of chain on mine have had that thing hung up in some bad stuff and it keeps coming back to the boat. I'm using an anchor retrieval system on mine, when you let a Richter down don't throw it just let it slip through your hands till the base hits the bottom,keep the rope tight as the boat slips back then the rope will roll it over on it's side, generally I'll look for a hump on the river bottom so I know it will get hung each time and I'm using the 25# model.............Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I know where one is..... near the downtown Cincy ramp caught on a cable! ;(


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I've owned a a pair of them for years and swear by them!

All of the rubber coating is gone, but they still get the job done.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Put a 3 ft section of heavy chain on the front of that new anchor and it will hold you . You need at least 100ft or more of rope . The river has 3 of mine BUT they do hold when most other will not .


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> I know where one is..... near the downtown Cincy ramp caught on a cable! ;(


That must've hurt. LOL! It takes me forever to cut a $25 anchor.

Thanks for the input. I think I'll give the 25lbrer a try!

DAve


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with all the others,great anchor and as Doc said the ARS even makes it better !!!!


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't want to haul up anything that weighs 25lbs, unless its a fish. I like the standard danforth anchor. Weighs much less, and holds excellent. I have lost a couple, probably on a stump or cable. My Danforth weighs about 6-8 lbs and holds my 18ft pontoon good as any. 6ft. of chain is a good idea. Keeps your rode from getting abraided on the bottom and keeps the angle of pull a little lower.


----------



## starinvestor (Mar 11, 2008)

Having a couple feet of chain on the anchor will help an anchor to 'grab' much better. On the river, a good rule of thumb is that you need around 7 times as much line out as your depth. If you are anchoring in 12 feet, you'll want 84 feet of line out - the anchor has a better angle to hold, and the chain keeps forcing it to stay on bottom - just drop the anchor 65 or 70 feet upstream from where you want to end up.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

7 times the depth is about as long as you'd want to go- anymore isn't doing to do anything for you. Many anchors work better with shorter lengths. My cheapo chene anchor works best with only a 3 -1 scope. Long and the flukes don't dig as well. I have a 22lb breakaway fluke anchor that holds great on a 2-1 scope but I HATE dragging that thing up. It can't get hung up though as the flukes flip over if they hand, kind of like a Digger anchor. This is a cast anchor. 

The Richters have a good rep here but I hate to spend that kind of jack on something that may never come back to my boat.  

I had a Danforth on the Cat-I-Lac that held extremely well, but alas, it remained behind in 30 feet of water one night in view of severak OGFers. It hooked something that wasn't letting go. 

I like the chene anchors and I buy the 7lb model. It's rated for a mid 20's size boat and so does great on my 19' boat. I do use the 22lber though when the river is over 32'.

UFM82


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

If you've got the cash try a box anchor. You won't regret it! Go to www.slideanchor.com to check them out. They're pricey but worth their weight in gold!


----------

